# Russian Dwarf discolouration?



## kmullen (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi all,

I've been a forum "lurker" for quite some time, but had to post this as I have come to no conclusion using this forum or the internet.

I have two female Russian dwarf hamsters (seperated due to fighting -- about 4 months ago). They're ~5 months old.

My problem is only with one of them, Buffy.

Since a day or so ago, I've noticed discolouration on her rump. Literally looks like a square patch of lighter coloured hair. Her pattern is still intact, albeit lighter. I'll attach some photos that I took (to the best of my ability), and see if you guys have any idea what it could be.

Kieron

Photos: (Again, apologies for the quality, they were taken on a phone at night)


























edit: Sorry, I don't know how to make the photos smaller


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

well as im pretty sure from the photo, your russian hamsters are winter whites, and from the name it gives you a little clue that originally these hamsters use to be white and during the summer seasons would turn to a darker shape of grey/brown, so im sure this pach of litter colour is the start of your hamters gradually change in coat colour and is completely nothing to worry about. i breed these hamsters and all of them will turn a litter colour in the summer and darker in the winter although it depends also if the temperature and amount of daylight hours can be told from inside your home (to the hamsters opinion) lol


----------



## kmullen (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Zoe. 

Thank you for the reply. I spent most of the night looking at coat colours lol and was still unable to distinguish whether it was a Russian White. I always assumed they weren't as I'd had them since October time and saw no change in coat colour. She's her usual happy self so I wasn't too worried. Just didn't want it to be a fungal infection etc. Any easy way to of determining whether they're whites or shall I wait until they change colour? She is the lighter and shyer of the two so I had a feeling when I bought her, just wasn't too sure. Thanks again for the reply. Put my mind at ease. 

Kieron


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

kmullen said:


> Hi Zoe.
> 
> Thank you for the reply. I spent most of the night looking at coat colours lol and was still unable to distinguish whether it was a Russian White. I always assumed they weren't as I'd had them since October time and saw no change in coat colour. She's her usual happy self so I wasn't too worried. Just didn't want it to be a fungal infection etc. Any easy way to of determining whether they're whites or shall I wait until they change colour? She is the lighter and shyer of the two so I had a feeling when I bought her, just wasn't too sure. Thanks again for the reply. Put my mind at ease.
> 
> Kieron


i think to determine her deffinate colour you may just have to wait and see  it will be a surprise lol, a litter that i breed the end of last year had two sapphire coloured babies (a kinda silvery, grey colour) one of them went to my colour (with his brother) and he has now turned completely white :thumbup:

its pretty cool as you can make out that its a different one lol


----------

